# Help with Zebra Finch (colours) please?



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

I think the male is a Floria Fancy and the female could be a Recessive Silver, but that's only from comparing pictures on the internet (true science!) can anyone help identify these 2 little ones please?




























Thank you


----------



## vipera (May 28, 2007)

*zebras*

The cock looks like a chestnut flanked white (CFW)


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

vipera said:


> The cock looks like a chestnut flanked white (CFW)


Deffo not. He's a florida fancy. Not sure about the other though.


----------



## vipera (May 28, 2007)

ljb107 said:


> Deffo not. He's a florida fancy. Not sure about the other though.


My bad, been a few years since i was into zebbies, he could easily be a fawn isabel though, very similar to the double factor florida, but completely different mutations (co-dom v recessive)


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

ljb107 said:


> Deffo not. He's a florida fancy. Not sure about the other though.


Thank you :notworthy:

I think the hen's a resessed silver?


----------

